# XCode payant ?



## Bilbo (27 Octobre 2004)

Dites moi si je rêve, si j'ai loupé une news ou si c'est nouveau. J'avais besoin d'installer XCode sur un poste. Quand je me suis connecté avec mon compte sur l'ADC, on me l'a proposé pour 20$. 

Quid ? 

À+


----------



## Didier Guillion (27 Octobre 2004)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Dites moi si je rêve, si j'ai loupé une news ou si c'est nouveau. J'avais besoin d'installer XCode sur un poste. Quand je me suis connecté avec mon compte sur l'ADC, on me l'a proposé pour 20$.
> 
> Quid ?
> 
> À+



Et bien, je viens de me connecter a mon compte ADC pour vérifier et ... plus de download possible!

Soit c'est une lamentable erreur de leur serveur, soit Apple vient de franchir une nouvelle limite dans leur stupidité...

Mais bon, Apple ils font surtout des benefs et des baladeurs maintenant, les ordinateurs c'est presque fini...

Cordialement


----------



## Bilbo (27 Octobre 2004)

En tous cas, Apple n'a pas l'air au courant.   

Vu ici


			
				Apple a dit:
			
		

> The Xcode Tools are free from Apple.


Quelque chose me dit que ces pages vont être remaniées.

À+


----------



## simon (27 Octobre 2004)

Effectivement il doit y avoir un problème. Même avec un compte étudiant (payant donc) je n'ai plus accès au téléchargement...bizarre


----------



## BigEdison (28 Octobre 2004)

Je l'ai downloadé il y a 3j et il était gratuit...bizarre


----------



## Gallenza (28 Octobre 2004)

Je crois que la section download vient de réapparaitre...OUFF, j'ai eu une de ces sueurs froides...c'est là qu'on voit qu'être dépendant d'un éditeur proprio, meme de softs de qualités et avec une politique sympa, c'est très chaud car on est totalment dépendant de changements de politique intempestifs...on peut rien faire contre si ça arrive, style repartir de la dernière version dont on a les sources....


----------



## vonstroheim2 (28 Octobre 2004)

C'est toujours pareil, plus de download possible :/


----------



## Thierry6 (28 Octobre 2004)

ouais, les dev tools sont devenus payants (20$)


----------



## simon (28 Octobre 2004)

Thierry6 a dit:
			
		

> ouais, les dev tools sont devenus payants (20$)



Cette situation est vraiment bizarre. Je ne pense pas qu'Apple veut rendre les dev tools payantes, en plus c'est toute la section download qui a disparu donc plus de démo WebObjects, plus de SDK,etc...cela me semble hautement probable qu'Apple retire tout simplement cette quantité d'informations...espérons que je ne me trompe pas en tout cas


----------



## ntx (28 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir,

on a plutôt l'impression qu'est mis en vente le CD-ROM des developer tools. Il est en effet précisé que le produit à $20 est inclut dans les offres Premium ou etudiante. Il s'agit donc dans ce cas du CD-ROM.

Ils ont du se gourer en mettant le site à jour : la section Purchase à remplacer la section Download ... enfin il faut espérer.


----------



## Gallenza (28 Octobre 2004)

Je voudrais pas être relou, mais chez moi la section "Download Software" est réapparue.


----------



## Bobbus (29 Octobre 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais pas être relou, mais chez moi la section "Download Software" est réapparue.



Oui, chez moi aussi

Bob


----------



## ntx (29 Octobre 2004)

Ben voila les choses sont rentrees dans l'ordre. Il ne s'agit bien que d'une nouvelle rubrique pour vendre le CD_ROM.

Ouf .....


----------



## simon (30 Octobre 2004)

Je crois avoir trouvé une explication: lors d'un téléchargement on ne peut plus choisir le serveur de téléchargement (avant on pouvait choisir Europe, USA, USA2,...), je pense donc qu'Apple a profiter pour mettre à jour ces serveurs des téléchargement ou quelque chose dans le genre et donc lors du changement de serveur ils ont coupé le téléchargement


----------



## DPK (31 Mars 2011)

Attention gros déterrage mais sa y est Xcode est payant


----------



## Rez2a (31 Mars 2011)

Dans le même registre, on vient d'apprendre la mort de Michael Jackson.


----------



## Lio70 (31 Mars 2011)

Et Gainsbourg a arrete de fumer.


----------

